# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Neuer Rahmen fälliig nach diesem Schlag?

## OlDirty

Hallo zusammen

Mein in die Jahre gekommenes Specialized Demo 2 (2011) hat am Unterrohr eine ziemliche Delle, Riss  :Cry: ? Keine Ahnung wie das geschehen ist. Habe es heute beim Waschen entdeckt. Sieht schon recht übel aus. Kann man so noch risikofrei rumfahren oder besser nicht?

----------


## prolink88

das ist überhaupt kein problem
bei mir dellts auch öfters das unterohr ein.
no problem

----------


## georg

> Kann man so noch risikofrei rumfahren oder besser nicht?


 Risikofrei ist nichts auf dieser Welt. Dieser immer-überall-risikofrei-versichert-Gedanke ist nicht nur Wunschdenken sondern auch irreal, dumm und ansonsten einfach nur fad. Aber ich glaube so war das auch nicht gemeint.  :Big Grin: 

Wie prolink schon gesagt hat, Dellen müssen keine Gefahr darstellen. Kontrollieren solltest du aber trotzdem. Sollte sich ein Riss zeigen, dann mit Edding markieren, photografieren und öfters nachsehn ob das weiterreißt.

----------


## OlDirty

Schade taugt das bike noch  :Cry: . Wäre ein guter Grund gewesen mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Nein Quatsch  :Stick Out Tongue: , obwohl reizen tut es schon. Danke euch für die Meinung!

----------


## noox

Nachdem es da grad um defekte Rahmen geht - war gestern Spezialist!

Siehe Pics.

Wollte ursprünglich nur die Achsen und Schrauben nach Drehmoment anziehen. Hab mir dann aber gedacht, ich sollte den Schraubenkleber erneuern.

Ich denke schon, dass ich das Gewinde richtig erwischt hatte - auch wenn's am Anfang 2-3 Versuche gebraucht hat. Ist etwas schwergängig gewesen, aber OK. Aber dann wurde es immer schwergängiger. Wollte ihn wieder rausdrehen. Ging nicht wirklich. Hab dann die anderen Achsschrauben entfernt, weil ich gedacht habe, vielleicht ist auch da was verspannt - aber der Rahmen dürfte sehr gerade verarbeitet sein - war nix verspannt.

Jedenfalls habe ich dann offensichtlich zu viel Gewalt angewendet. 

Im Nachhinein habe ich gesehen, dass da im Gewinde einiges Zeugs drinnen ist - eventuell die Reste vom alten Schraubenkleber? 


Hab kurz mit Händler gesprochen (werde dann noch Genaueres erfahren). Sein erster Gedanke: Linksaudreher und neue Schraube.

Mein Plan wäre: Aufbohren, Mit Linksausdreher versuchen. Wenn es nicht leicht geht, aber dann eher versuchen sie "rauszumurksen" (z.B. auffeilen bis sie mehr oder weniger zerfällt). Das Gewinde ist durchgehend. Würde dann mit Gewindeschneider (Feingewinde) von der anderen Seite das Gewinde nachschneiden (müsste M10x1 sein - 10 mm auf 10 Gewindegänge gemessen und in einem Online-Shop ist die Teilenummer mit Bezeichnung M10x1 drinnen). Dann hoffen das alles wieder passt.

Tipps? Wenn Linksausdreher: Eher groß aufbohren oder eher kleiner?

Tipp an Santa Cruz-Besitzer: Wenn ihr die Schraube rausdreht: Dann am besten komplett zerlegen. Reste vom alten Schraubenkleber im Gewinde und auf der Schraube entfernen. Zuerst die obere Wippe allein anschrauben, damit ihr euch leichter tut gerade anzusetzen und nicht doch irgendwie etwas Spannung drauf ist.

----------


## prolink88

Linksausdreher sind für mich nur klumpat  :Smile: 
die kleine brechen meist vorher ab bevor was passiert
ich würde ein kleines loch bohren und einen Torx Bit einschlagen
dazu noch warm machen das ganze
ich hoffe das hilft

----------


## noox

Danke!

Ja, ich hab 1x vor über 20 Jahren einen Linksaudreher verwendet (ich glaub Leitungsanschluss oder Entlüftungsstutzen von Bremssattel) - da ist auch der kleine Linksaudreher gebrochen. Und das fürchte ich auch. Wenn der bricht, dann ist's richtiger Scheiß.

Warmmachen? Daugt das der Klebeverbindung bzw. dem Carbon und Lack?

Ich bin auch skeptisch mit Torx. Ich hatte zuerst die Schraube leicht gelöst und dann mit den angegebenen 15 Nm angezogen. Dann wollte ich eben doch Schraubenkleber verwenden. Beim erneutem Reindrehen  hatte ich aber schon auf halben Weg dann das Gefühl, dass ich bald bei den 15 Nm bin (gefühlt, ohne Drehmomentschlüssel) Beim Rausdrehen war aber deutlich mehr notwendig - bis sie dann eben gerissen ist.

----------


## prolink88

mit Warmmachen meinte ich gerade soviel das der kleber sich löst. mit dem Handföhn reicht vollkommen
da passiert nix

ich glaube das sich da was verrieben hat beim reindrehen. gewindefest geht nicht so streng 
die frage ist halt ob das überhaupt zum rausdrehen noch geht wenn es so fest sitzt

wennst gut mit der Bohrmaschine/Akkuschrauber bist kannst es auch ausbohren. das ist aber schon höheres level  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Ja, es muss sich da was verrieben haben.  :Frown: 

Ich würde möglichst mittig körnen. Dann versuchen den Rahmen möglichst sauber in die Bohrmaschien mit Ständer zu platzieren (ist so ein Ständer für die Handborhmaschine - also net grad das Hochwertigste... aber zumindest a Ständer).

----------


## georg

ad Linksausdreher
Einer der seltenen Fälle wo ich sage früher war alles besser.  :Wink:  Das Problem der heutigen Linksausdreher: Die kriegt man nur noch in chinesischer Qualität. Viel zu spröder Werkstoff, komplett ungeeignet für die Anwendung.

ad Anwärmen
Naja.. bei 200°C verliert Loctite mittelfest gerade mal 30% der Festigkeit. Nicht so viel und ab 200°C kommt man in einen Temperaturbereich wo es für Alu, Karbon (Epoxidharzmatrix), Lacke usw schon interessant wird.  :Smile:  Aber ja, Handfön schadet nicht (viel) und ein paar Prozent weniger Festigkeit bringt auf jeden Fall was.  :Smile: 

ad Torx
Ich stimme prolink da komplett zu. Loch reinbohren und Torx einschlagen. Ich tät noch den Torx stirnflächig anschleifen, damit du scharfe Schnittkanten kriegst. Das Loch durchbohren, dann weitet sich die Schraube kaum auf.

ad Ausbohren
Kann man immer noch machen, wenn der Torx nicht funktioniert. Wenn die Bohrung exzentrisch ist, dann in Ständerbohrmaschine einspannen und mit einem Stirnfräser kitzeln, bis man einen zentrischen Ansatz für einen Bohrer oder Zentrierbohrer hat. Geschliffenen Bohrer verwenden, keine gedrehten. Das gibt eine exaktere Bohrung.

edit: Loctite Dokumente hinzugefügt

----------


## noox

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!

----------


## noox

Update:

Hab mir letzte Woche Werkzeug besorgt (Gewindebohrer) und die Ersatzschraube. 

Ich hatte noch ein uraltes Laufrad mit minimal verbogenere Schnellspann-Achse. Diese Achsen haben (so wie auch das Schaltauge) ein M10x1 Gewinde. Hab da ein Stück abgeschnitten und von der anderen Seite in das Gewindeinsert geschraubt. Innendurchmesser war minimal größer als 5 mm - hab somit einen ganz guten Ansatz für den 5er Bohrer gehabt. Dann auf 7 mm aufgebohrt. Dann habe ich mit einer Schlüsselfeile 4 Kerben reingefeilt, dass ich fast auf's Gewinde gekommen bin. Mit einem spitzen Dorn habe ich dann die einzelnen Teile zwischen den Kerben rausgebrochen.

Was ich ursprünglich nicht so wirklich gesehen hatte: Neben den ca. 5 mm abgerissenen Teil sind vom Rest der Schraube auch noch ca. 1,5 Gewindegänge abgerissen gewesen und haben das Gewindeinsert "verstopft". Die habe ich erst gar nicht rausgebracht.

Mit dem Gewindebohrer von der anderen Seite konnte ich dann aber auch diese sauber entfernen. Das scheint so gut wie gar nicht beschädigt. Schraube lässt sich locker mit der Hand eindrehen.

Meiner Meinung nach wäre ich mit Linksausdreher oder eingeschlagenem Torx nicht weit gekommen. Das Glück war auch, dass das Insert durchgängig war und ich so von der gegenüberliegenden Seite dran kam. Das abgerissene Gewinde der Schraube hatte nämlich das Gewinde bis zum Anfang komplett verlegt, sodass alleine das Ansetzen des Gewindebohrers eine Challenge geworden wäre.

----------


## georg

Die Idee mit der Achse als Zentrierung ist genial.

----------


## noox

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Ja, von "vorne" war die Schraube nämlich schief abgebrochen und dank dem ausgerissenen Gewinde hat man gar nicht so wirklich gesehen, was da mittig ist. Und von hinten ohne Hilfe die Mitte zu finden wäre auch nicht leicht. Mit der Hohlachse war's easy und hinten war die Schraube auch gerade.

----------


## OlDirty

Update: Nachdem die Gabel jetzt zum wiederholten male Öl geleakt hat wurde ein YT Tues Al (2019) in den Warenkorb gelegt. Brauch ich mir keine Gedanken mehr über die Delle zu machen  :Big Grin:

----------

